# General Sherman and other sequoias given blankets



## phinds (Sep 17, 2021)

California fires: General Sherman and other sequoias given blankets


Fire-resistant blankets protect General Sherman and other sequoias as a California blaze closes in.



www.bbc.com





*Firefighters are wrapping fire-resistant blankets around ancient trees as blazes tear through California's world-famous Sequoia National Park.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2021)

How tragic it would be to lose any of these ancient national landmarks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## trc65 (Sep 17, 2021)

So, the firefighters are wrapping the base to a height of maybe 8-10' with the flimsy reflective aluminum blankets, and they think that is needed to protect these trees that have survived countless fires over hundreds (to thousands) of years?

I don't know the physics of forest fires, nor the tree physiology that allows them to survive these fires, but this strikes me as a silly publicity stunt. 

If these blankets reflect enough heat, what happens when hot coals fall on the inside of the blankets and that heat is reflected back towards the tree?

Curious as to what method is being used to connect all these small blankets together and how anybody thinks that would hold up to the fires.

Near the bottom of the article, it mentions they are wrapping them with aluminum foil and shows this picture.






Call me skeptical, but maybe I'm all wrong

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 17, 2021)

Yea, seems like a vain attempt to perhaps appease folks that would otherwise say we needed to do have done something. Definitely cheaper than adequately funding better forest management and contributing to climatic factors affecting incidence of these fires..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2021)

They have been burnt before. Almost all have scars of previous fires. The bark is extremely thick and sorta fire resistant. Man power should concentrate on stopping the fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 17, 2021)

Surly those blankets would protect the trees from this:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 17, 2021)

100 plus years of forest mismanagement and fire suppression has lead to this current situation

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Sep 17, 2021)

Doesn't look like there is enough tinder on the ground around them to boil a pot of coffee...

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Sep 17, 2021)

And, Redwood seeds need fire to burn the seed coat off in order to germinate... 

Alan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 17, 2021)

It's like wearing a mask for covid, when nothing works, you do something and say that you tried.

The risk is not a surface fire, but a crown fire. Green ladders surround many of the giants that can carry the fire to the crown. The foil may trap some moisture in the bark and reflect heat. The time, temperature and intensity of exposure will determine damage. Trees can steam burn just like us in fire PPE. To bad we had 20" of rain and they continue to dry. Glad brother got there last year before all this mess. Wish I had a chance to see it first hand, but thankful for those who have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> It's like wearing a mask for covid, when nothing works, you do something and say that you tried.
> 
> The risk is not a surface fire, but a crown fire. Green ladders surround many of the giants that can carry the fire to the crown. The foil may trap some moisture in the bark and reflect heat. The time, temperature and intensity of exposure will determine damage. Trees can steam burn just like us in fire PPE. To bad we had 20" of rain and they continue to dry. Glad brother got there last year before all this mess. Wish I had a chance to see it first hand, but thankful for those who have.


20"!!!!- our average is 15 a year- mostly white stuff


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> 20"!!!!- our average is 15 a year- mostly white stuff


We had massive rainfall for a 2-week period some time back and now we have an infestation of mesquitos.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2021)

phinds said:


> We had massive rainfall for a 2-week period some time back and now we have an infestation of mesquitos.


To dry right here for skeeters see very few. they really do not like our very low humidity- I think lowest my equipment said this year was 11%


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 21, 2021)

This story was covered on the NBC Nightly News this evening. Not much to the story though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Sep 21, 2021)

It takes MSNM a few days to determine if the story is going to fit the narrative...


Alan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 21, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> It's like wearing a mask for covid, when nothing works, you do something and say that you tried.
> 
> The risk is not a surface fire, but a crown fire. Green ladders surround many of the giants that can carry the fire to the crown. The foil may trap some moisture in the bark and reflect heat. The time, temperature and intensity of exposure will determine damage. Trees can steam burn just like us in fire PPE. To bad we had 20" of rain and they continue to dry. Glad brother got there last year before all this mess. Wish I had a chance to see it first hand, but thankful for those who have.


Not sure how prone they are to a crown fire. Have never had the pleasure to stand among these giants but I recall a documentary that went into detail about how they get a fair percentage of their water from the mist that condenses on the crown, despite lack of rainfall. There is an entire ecosystem of mosses and lichens that grow in the upper branches and is said to be a constantly moist environment. 
I don't disagree, the foil is silly and likely going to accomplish nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 21, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> ... the foil is silly and likely going to accomplish nothing.


But great optics to show the media that the Forestry Service is "doing something".

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 21, 2021)

phinds said:


> But great optics to show the media that the Forestry Service is "doing something".


"Doing something" as in wasting time and money... Two things government excels at.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## phinds (Sep 21, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> "Doing something" as in wasting time and money... Two things government excels at.


Agreed, but you have to give the firefighters themselves (as opposed to their managers) a lot of credit. Those guys are doing a brutal job in very tough conditions.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 21, 2021)

phinds said:


> Agreed, but you have to give the firefighters themselves (as opposed to their managers) a lot of credit. Those guys are doing a brutal job in very tough conditions.


No argument there.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2021)

What likely saved the General Sherman Tree from wildfire flames


California's iconic General Sherman Tree was still standing Monday morning in Sequoia...




www.sfgate.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank goodness! I haven't got to visit them yet!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2021)

What they did should be done in the reat of the state. But these trees have been alive for a couple 1000 years. They have seen fire before. And survived. 
I read about 1200 forest that a glacier in Alaska buried. Hmmmmm so the forest was growing 1200 years ago. This means there was no glacier 1200 years. Gotta wonder how that works with current climate change agenda.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2021)

I visited the park a few years ago, there is virtually no understory there, it is groomed like a park amongst the giants, really don't understand what the concern was.... their bark is over a foot thick and fire resistant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> I visited the park a few years ago, there is virtually no understory there, it is groomed like a park amongst the giants, really don't understand what the concern was.... their bark is over a foot thick and fire resistant...


yeah exactly! and really was that pissant little fire blanket going to do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 22, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> yeah exactly! and really was that pissant little fire blanket going to do?


Photo op!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 22, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I read about 1200 forest that a glacier in Alaska buried. Hmmmmm so the forest was growing 1200 years ago. This means there was no glacier 1200 years. Gotta wonder how that works with current climate change agenda.


It means that if you tell anybody, you'll be labeled a racist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

